# YouTube....as seen on Richard & Judy !



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Managed to sneak home early today and caught end of R&Js show.....and had to share these YouTube clips with you in case you missed them

so funny...






and so cute....






N xx

/links


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

heheeee  queer little thing 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Harry & Charlie even have their own fan club on ********...

http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=18312425303

They're totally edible !! 

N x

/links


----------

